#   20  " "(((

## Ludmila17

-, ! 
, !
1  8.2 2.0.12.2
 ,   20        ..    20 ,     ..    ,  ..  ...  ...        ... ,  ?
(  .. ,             ,     ..   2-4 ))))

----------


## OlgaK

> 20


???
          ...

----------


## Ludmila17

62.01      90.01.1
 90.02.1   20.01

 51  62.01

----------

20  ?

----------


## Ludmila17

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
 - .  ,?
1.   .-   
2.  (    )
3.          ...
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

?

----------

20???
     ???

----------


## Ludmila17

145.000

----------


## Ludmila17

26  70
   70 51
   26 69.11
  26  02.01

----------


## degna

> 


    -

----------


## Ludmila17

)))

----------


## Ludmila17

,       ?
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
-   5    ((((

----------


## Bazil

-     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Ludmila17

, ))))
  , ,  "   "   "   "     ?   ,   ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , ))))
>   , ,  "   "   "   "     ?   ,   ?


  20-.      ,   .

----------


## Ludmila17

""   20- (   2   ),   (2 )    ?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
   ,       ,     (         )
!

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ""   20- (   2   ),   (2 )    ?     
>    ,       ,     (         )
> !


   ,          . 
 ,   .  ?      5 ,  ,      ,      .
            ,   ,         .
        ?
      ""  20-,        90.
         26 ,    ?      ? 
    ,        -   .
       (    ),    20     .
- ...

----------


## Ludmila17

C  "" 
 )))))   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Bazil

> ))))


  .  :Smilie:

----------


## degna

> "   "   "


  ,     






> (

----------


## Ludmila17

)))
     :

    "     ",    "   "   "   ",    " ".

      (1)    .            

   (2)  ,          .
        "  "((((

----------


## degna

> "   "


       ,  ...

----------

